# THIẾT KẾ WEBSITE UY TÍN, CHUYÊN NGHIỆP, GIÁ RẺ



## LinhPham07 (7 Tháng bảy 2020)

Công ty thiết kế web Phương Nam Vina với hơn 10 năm kinh nghiệm cung cấp dịch vụ thiết kế website và quảng cáo trực tuyến uy tín, chuyên nghiệp, đảm bảo chất lượng, giá rẻ trên toàn quốc. Công ty Phương Nam Vina chúng tôi chuyên nhận:
- Thiết kế website bán hàng cho các shop, cửa hàng, cá nhân kinh doanh online.
- Thiết kế website chuyên nghiệp, giao diện đẹp, cao cấp cho các tổ chức, công ty.
- Thiết kế website nhanh trong *24 giờ đồng hồ* cho khách hàng cần sử dụng gấp.
- Thiết kế website giá rẻ, tặng hosting tên miền giá chỉ có *2 TRIỆU ĐỒNG / Trang*.
- Thiết kế website chuẩn SEO giúp đạt thứ hạng cao trên công cụ tìm kiếm Google.
-* Thiết kế web* trọn gói theo mẫu có sẵn hoặc theo yêu cầu khách hàng mọi lĩnh vực.

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH ƯU ĐÃI, HỖ TRỢ THIẾT KẾ WEBSITE:*
- Miễn phí 01 tên miền quốc tế (.com, .net, .info,…)
- Miễn phí 01 gói hosting dung lượng từ 01 – 04Gb, băng thông tới 80Gb.
- Tặng 01 tài khoản đăng tin quảng cáo miễn phí trên hệ thống website rao vặt.
- Hướng dẫn quản trị website thành thạo, hỗ trợ bảo hành website vĩnh viễn.

*LIÊN HỆ TƯ VẤN, BÁO GIÁ THIẾT KẾ WEBSITE:*
Với số tiền chỉ từ 2 TRIỆU ĐỒNG, bạn đã được sở hữu ngay một trang web đẹp, chuyên nghiệp, chuẩn SEO để phục vụ cho hoạt động kinh doanh, quảng cáo, bán hàng. Liên hệ ngay với công ty chúng tôi theo thông tin bên dưới hoặc gọi số Hotline: *0912 817 117* để được hỗ trợ nhanh nhất. Xin cảm ơn!

*CÔNG TY TNHH PHƯƠNG NAM VINA*
Địa chỉ: 190 Bạch Đằng, Phường 24, Quận Bình Thạnh, TPHCM
Điện thoại: (028) 3553 2306 – Hotline: 0912 817 117
Email: kinhdoanh@phuongnamvina.vn
Website: *phuongnamvina.com*, websitechuyennghiep.vn


----------



## theptruongphathcm (22 Tháng tám 2020)

Thiết kế website giá rẻ, tặng hosting tên miền giá chỉ có *2 TRIỆU ĐỒNG / Trang*. 

Trang là 1 website ạ?


----------

